# Tv character with most kills



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've been watching old Have Gun Will Travel episodes. It seems like Paladin kills somebody every other episode. The show lasted 225 episodes so that's a lot of death dealing. I also watched the latest four episodes of Spartacus yesterday and he's no slouch in the killing department either. So I'm wondering if there's any documentation anywhere on the internet as to what fictional tv character individual has killed the most people? Who do you think whacked the most tv characters.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jack Bauer...hands down.

Don't need no stinkin' documentation...


----------



## jasrub (May 9, 2008)

I think it's the "bastards" that always kill Kenny....


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Kevin Uxbridge, killed 15 billion Husnock. All of them, everywhere.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Kevin Uxbridge, killed 15 billion Husnock. All of them, everywhere.


Wow. That's a little obscure. I got it, but we'll see how many others did.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Sometimes House kills the same person multiple times in one episode.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

doom1701 said:


> Sometimes House kills the same person multiple times in one episode.


:up:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. That's a little obscure. I got it, but we'll see how many others did.


Google is my friend


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> Kevin Uxbridge, killed 15 billion Husnock. All of them, everywhere.


LOL, that was the first thing that I thought of.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> Kevin Uxbridge, killed 15 billion Husnock. All of them, everywhere.


Dang, thunder stolen.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. That's a little obscure. I got it, but we'll see how many others did.


Yeah, I got it.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

*The A Team* gets the award for firing the most shots without killing (or even wounding) anyone!

Does starting the Time Wars count?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Does starting the Time Wars count?


This was my thought, too.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

Raylen Givens is racking up a body count and it's part of the reason I'm losing interest. I guess I just like a touch more realism in my cop shows.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

SoupMan said:


> Raylen Givens is racking up a body count and it's part of the reason I'm losing interest. I guess I just like a touch more realism in my cop shows.


After reading the OP I was thinking the same thing. My wife said they're running out of townies to off.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

I've been rewatching Alias recently and can't help but notice that Sydney Bristow sure kills a lot of people.


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> [
> Does starting the Time Wars count?





danterner said:


> This was my thought, too.


Wasn't it the act of ending the Time Wars that killed them?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

caslu said:


> I've been rewatching Alias recently and can't help but notice that Sydney Bristow sure kills a lot of people.


Me too, and I noticed the same. I'm 2/3rds through season 4 now. She does use a tranq gun often though, too.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Rayland Givens?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Sarah Walker killed an awful lot of people on Chuck.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

heySkippy said:


> Kevin Uxbridge, killed 15 billion Husnock. All of them, everywhere.


Yeah, but he plea bargained it down to "Negligent Genocide" 



Kamakzie said:


> Rayland Givens?


Raylan's body count is only in the mid 20's or so. He may be the TV character with the "Longest Active Streak", but he has got a long way to go.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

How many people did John Crichton kill when he opened that wormhole?


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Samantha Carter (and Jacob Carter/Selmak) killed all the Replicators.

(not to mention who nows how many Goa'uld, Jaffa, Ori, etc. etc. along the way...)


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

JYoung said:


> How many people did John Crichton kill when he opened that wormhole?


Most of the people got off the base. So not that many. Couple hundred to maybe a thousand.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Kevin Uxbridge, killed 15 billion Husnock. All of them, everywhere.





LoadStar said:


> Wow. That's a little obscure. I got it, but we'll see how many others did.





betts4 said:


> Google is my friend


I googled too and remember that episode. Just watched it late last year.

My googling shows it was 50 billion. I saw that number on 2 different wikia sites.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

danterner said:


> Me too, and I noticed the same. I'm 2/3rds through season 4 now. She does use a tranq gun often though, too.


She starts out with the tranq in the first couple seasons, then gets really bloodthirsty around season 3 before going back to using the tranq gun. I'm approaching the mid-point of season 5 and have decided season 4 was the worst season... not necessarily bad, just not as good as the rest.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

No love for Dexter?  While not in the billions, his body count is up there.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Sgt. Saunders killed a fair number of Germans.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Jack Bauer...hands down.
> 
> Don't need no stinkin' documentation...


this


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Duncan Macleod


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Edmund said:


> Duncan Macleod


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

There can be only one!


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

I think there are a lot of dead bodies on Strike Back on Cinemax. Also naked ones.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Archer is on the rise. (unfortunately most of them are friends and co-workers)


----------



## bellvis (Aug 1, 2000)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Lexx killed a lot of people.


Enough to match the 94 Reform Planets attributed to Stanley Tweedle?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Tivortex said:


> Archer is on the rise. (unfortunately most of them are friends and co-workers)


:up:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Does Buffy killing all those Vampires count?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Raylan hasn't killed anyone in a while. I only count one or maybe two (I can't remember if the woman survived or not). The body count is pretty high this season, to be sure, but not by Raylan.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Dun-dun-dun-DUN!


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I think the rules for this thread should be limited to onscreen kills.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> Kevin Uxbridge, killed 15 billion Husnock. All of them, everywhere.


Isn't that 50 billion?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Shaunnick said:


> I think the rules for this thread should be limited to onscreen kills.


In that case: Frieza.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Does Buffy killing all those Vampires count?


nope, already dead.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Langree said:


> nope, already *un*dead.


fyp


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> I think the rules for this thread should be limited to onscreen kills.


...and, again, I say -- JACK BAUER -- hands down...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> ...and, again, I say -- JACK BAUER -- hands down...


267

http://24.wikia.com/wiki/On-screen_kills_by_Jack_Bauer


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I can't find any documentation on the internet about how many people Paladin killed on Have Gun Will Travel but I know it must be an awful lot. Jack Bauer may have the record but it took Jack an hour show to kill all those people. Paladin killed all of his on a half hour show. I bet his kills/hr ratio is higher than Bauer's.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

When I was a kid, I thought the show was called Paladin!

For on-screen kills, it just might be him.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I can't find any documentation on the internet about how many people Paladin killed on Have Gun Will Travel but I know it must be an awful lot. Jack Bauer may have the record but it took Jack an hour show to kill all those people. Paladin killed all of his on a half hour show. I bet his kills/hr ratio is higher than Bauer's.


With Paladin it was usually one or two bad guys at the end.

How about Matt Dillon? About the same.

I agree that Sgt. Saunders and Lt. Hanson mowed down Germans like crazy.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> I can't find any documentation on the internet about how many people Paladin killed on Have Gun Will Travel but I know it must be an awful lot. Jack Bauer may have the record but it took Jack an hour show to kill all those people. Paladin killed all of his on a half hour show. I bet his kills/hr ratio is higher than Bauer's.


Given that Jack Bauer's kills took place in real time, he'd win the kills/hour ratio, too.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Boston Fan said:


> Given that Jack Bauer's kills took place in real time, he'd win the kills/hour ratio, too.


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I would have sworn that Paladin had killed more people than Jack Bauer but I'm watching the sixth and final season now and the shootings have really slowed down. Paladin goes two or three episodes in a row now without killing anybody. He used to knock off two or three bad guys at a time in every other episode.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Lexx killed a lot of people.


A nice shoutout to one of my favorite obscure shows. BTW, it's available on Netflix.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

busyba said:


> 267
> 
> http://24.wikia.com/wiki/On-screen_kills_by_Jack_Bauer


Which is more than 10 times the number of the guy I was going to suggest: Tony Soprano.

http://goarticles.com/article/Tony-Soprano-s-Body-Count/2547765/

Though, I don't know if we're counting kills the character ordered, or just the ones he literally killed.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

aindik said:


> Which is more than 10 times the number of the guy I was going to suggest: Tony Soprano.
> 
> http://goarticles.com/article/Tony-Soprano-s-Body-Count/2547765/
> 
> Though, I don't know if we're counting kills the character ordered, or just the ones he literally killed.


Good point. It looks like only seven were actually killed by TS himself.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Google is my friend


Mine too and now this thread is the 4th result.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Nikita seems to kill a few people each episode. Especially when she is escaping or breaking in to some place.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

heySkippy said:


> Kevin Uxbridge, killed 15 billion Husnock. All of them, everywhere.


I didn't remember the character's name or the numbers, but I definitely remember the episode and the name Husnock.

Wiping out an entire species - that has to set some kind of record.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

God. Billions, easily. Arguably everyone.

He has appeared in many series, even if just as a referenced character.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I've been watching old Have Gun Will Travel episodes. It seems like Paladin kills somebody every other episode. The show lasted 225 episodes so that's a lot of death dealing.


Bless you 
I have them on DVD and we enjoy them a lot.
Whether dressed in black and righting wrongs or dressed in white as a San Francisco playboy Paladin was hot! 
Richard Boone not always so much.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Bless you
> I have them on DVD and we enjoy them a lot.
> Whether dressed in black and righting wrongs or dressed in white as a San Francisco playboy Paladin was hot!
> Richard Boone not always so much.


Maybe it's different on the dvds but on Encore Westerns the opening segment seems to change every couple of episodes. Sometimes it looks really grainy, sometimes the music's different and half the time there isn't that brief soloiloquoy of a couple of lines that Paladin says later in the episode.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

I was actually thinking of Nomad from the original Star Trek, but he was only a couple billion ("sterilized" an inhabited star system). Good call on the TNG guy.

Of course, this made the humor about "my son the doctor" at the end of the episode a bit out place.

With the Twilight Zone discussion in the other thread, I thought about Billy Mumy's character in "It's a _Good_ Life". Although as Serling's intro notes that they don't know what happened to the rest of the Earth, it's possible he wished the whole thing along with its inhabitants out of existence.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Well if you are going to go down that road. What about the big green log thingy aka "The Doomsday Machine" from the original Star Trek?


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe the known kills for the "The Doomsday Machine" was just Captain Decker's crew. ("DON'T YOU THINK I KNOW THAT?") It was headed towards populated systems, but never got there.

It's certainly possible it had exterminated other star systems that the Federation didn't know about.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

alansh said:


> I believe the known kills for the "The Doomsday Machine" was just Captain Decker's crew. ("DON'T YOU THINK I KNOW THAT?") It was headed towards populated systems, but never got there.
> 
> It's certainly possible it had exterminated other star systems that the Federation didn't know about.


I'm pretty sure it was fairly heavily implied that who ever built it loosed it on their enemy, and that it may have destroyed their creators as well (since it was an allegory for nuclear weapons)


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Kevin Uxbridge, killed 15 billion Husnock. All of them, everywhere.


The name didn't ring a bell, but the act did. So I guess I got it.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Obviously it's Q. In the final episode of ST:TNG he blocked the chance joining of two bits of proteins that eventually evolved into the human race.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MarkofT said:


> Obviously it's Q. In the final episode of ST:TNG he blocked the chance joining of two bits of proteins that eventually evolved into the human race.


He didn't block it; the anomaly that existed backwards in time did.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

alansh said:


> I believe the known kills for the "The Doomsday Machine" was just Captain Decker's crew. ("DON'T YOU THINK I KNOW THAT?") It was headed towards populated systems, but never got there.
> 
> It's certainly possible it had exterminated other star systems that the Federation didn't know about.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Doomsday_Machine_%28Star_Trek:_The_Original_Series%29



> On stardate 4202.9, *following a trail of destroyed solar systems*, the USS Enterprise responds to a distress call, finding their sister ship, the USS Constellation, adrift and heavily damaged in a system whose two inner planets are still intact. Captain Kirk beams over to the Constellation with Chief Medical Officer Dr. McCoy, Chief Engineer Scott and a damage control team to investigate and find the ship's commanding officer, Commodore Matthew Decker, half-conscious in the auxiliary control room  the sole survivor. Mr. Scott reports that the ship's warp engines are damaged beyond repair and the weapons exhausted. Meanwhile, an incoherent Decker can only mutter about something attacking his ship as McCoy treats him.
> The logs reveal that the ship investigated the breakup of a planet and was soon attacked by an enormous machine with a conical shell miles in length and a giant opening at one end filled with sparkling energy. After the attack, Decker ordered his surviving crew to the surface of a nearby planet, but to his horror, the machine destroyed that world next. Spock theorizes the machine breaks down planets into rubble which it then consumes for fuel and adds that *given its past trajectory, it is likely to have come from outside the galaxy and continue towards the "most densely populated region of our galaxy."*
> 
> Kirk theorizes that they have encountered a doomsday machine, a device built to destroy both sides in a war. It was intended as a bluff or deterrent, not to be actually used, but was activated nonetheless. It wiped out its builders long ago but it lives on indefinitely, fueled by the very planets it destroys.


This and $2.50 will get you on the subway in NYC


----------

